# Ryobi 40 volt outdoor power tools, I have pretty much gone totally gas less



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 7, 2022)

Never thought I would be in this boat, but was gifted a Ryobi 40 volt blower and 24 inch hedge trimmer for Xmas.  Have added several more items including the 14 inch chainsaw and will be adding the 10 inch pole saw soon.  Only gas tool I got in garage now is the string trimmer and as soon as it dies, I will add the 40 volt trimmer as well.  Must say I am really impressed with the battery life and the power to boot.  I have cut down numerous 12-18 inch trees with the chainsaw and de-limbed them with one 4.0 amp battery.  Took about 2 weekends worth of campfire wood to camp last weekend from a cutting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2022)

Just plug it in. Electric is gas free.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2022)

Good deal. They do make great tools. ?


----------



## Waddams (Jun 7, 2022)

My Ryobi electric tools have held up very well. I have a string trimmer, blower, drill, impact wrench, a few saws, etc. The string trimmer sees the most use. I have one that hit about 4 years old and the battery died (40w). The cost of the new trimmer and battery was just a little more than just a new battery so I got a whole new one. Am still thinking to get another 40W battery too. 

I have a Craftsman power drill set too - the batteries died on them much sooner, the Ryobi's have lasted better. 

I'm sure somebody has had a bad experience with Ryobi, but I don't know any of them.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 7, 2022)

My Mama has a tiny one for her carport.
Blower, that is.

Yard man has the big stuff and he's got 2 or 3 charging while he works. 

I designed and built plastic injection molds for some of their plug in stuff before the battery stuff came to fruition.

I can tell you for 100% fact: their tolerances are tight and "close" ain't close enough for them. It's perfect or you don't get paid until it is.
Exceptional quality outfit, Ryobi.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 7, 2022)

I have the Ryobi 40w trimmer and love it. I would not wait to buy it. It is great not having to hunt down non ethanol gas, mix oil and pull on it until you run out of wordy dirds. Buy it and never look back. Its great for grass trimming, I've not tried anything heavier.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 7, 2022)

I don't have the 40v but I have several 18v, including a polesaw. Workhorse! 
Gonna get a chain saw soon.


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 7, 2022)

Just saw a 40v string trimmer in the close out section at the Flowery branch .home depo


----------



## glynr329 (Jun 7, 2022)

Have the pole saw, hedge trimmer and weed eater. They have paid for themselves more than once.


----------



## pjciii (Jun 7, 2022)

When i moved up here from lawrenceville i left all the gas powered yard tools behind. I did not want to have gas cans for lawnmower,  chainsaw,  string trimmer. I got all 40v tools and i actually have the mower still In the box. With a bad left knee and a bad back i don't know if i want to so it. I had the 20v power tools and never had a complaint. I have been very happy so far. When the trimmer or brush cutter runs out of Battery power my back needs a rest. I would recommend Them to anyone


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 13, 2022)

Good deal-Also pretty much in that boat myself.
Got a 40v blower, so picked up a 14” & 18” saw. Haven’t broken out the 18” saw yet, but the 14” one(wife’s) has done very well so far. Done far more than I’d expect. She loves it but I get worried with her sometimes because she just goes to town with it!
(I’ve given all the safety education possible)
Think I’ll purchase some safety chaps for her this fall.
I have many of their 18v tools including a straight shaft trimmer, 8” chainsaw, pole saw & 20” mower. All work extremely well and have held up over time thus far. The pole saw specifically has been a beast for me.
I could never string a trimmer correctly, but the ryobi one is so simple. One of my favorite features about it.
I keep the 18” Husquy around just incase, but not sure how much use it’ll see moving forward…Otherwise, I’m gas free too!


----------



## ol bob (Jun 13, 2022)

Best money I ever spent.


----------



## TJay (Jun 14, 2022)

I have an E-go mower and it's pretty good what I use it for.  I have Zoysia around the pool and didn't want to have clippings blown in the pool so I got this mower specifically for that job and it does pretty good.  My other stuff is Echo so it may be a while before it goes south.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 14, 2022)

I have a pretty good assortment of Ryobi 18 volt tools. From drills to drivers to fans to a call gun to a saw and a real mix of probably 20 or so total. I use the six pack charger and have several batteries waiting their turn.
I just jumped into the 40 volt with a string trimmer and their post hole auger.
I’m looking at a chain saw.
I’ve not been disappointed.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 15, 2022)

Was looking at getting a Hedge Trimmer and pole saw. Y'all have sold me on the Ryobi. headed to home Depot after work. Thanks


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jun 16, 2022)

I needed to replace the chainsaw awhile back, and really did not want to mess with another gas can, with yet another "mix" ratio and started to look at the 40V stuff.  Found a good deal on the 14" Ryobi chainsaw and pole saw combo.  Bought it and I love it.  Pole saw is really handy around the hunting property.  When my old push mower finally dies, I'm heading towards the Ryobi as well.

For a bit of info, you can get generic batteries on Amazon for way cheaper than the "Official Ryobi" batteries.  All reviews are good and state they last just as long as the branded ones.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 17, 2022)

Bought a 40V Ryobi Hedge Trimmer. Trimmed 15 bushes yesterday afternoon. Appreciate all the reviews. This thing worked awesome. Other than it being a tad warm Trimmer performed great. Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2022)

Electric tools have come a looooooooooooooooooooong way in the last few years. Stihl has a great line of commercial-grade stuff that we are using at work a lot now.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 17, 2022)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Was looking at getting a Hedge Trimmer and pole saw. Y'all have sold me on the Ryobi. headed to home Depot after work. Thanks


hopefully it’s still ryobi days-have great offers where you buy a two battery set and get a tool free. Have built up my selection through this offer over the past couple of years.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 21, 2022)

Happy Father's Day to me!
Wife ordered these. Came in today.

GON come in handy.


----------



## benellisbe (Jun 23, 2022)

I have the 40v Pole Saw, 14" Chainsaw, String Timmer and the Inverter.  I like the 14" chainsaw for the back of the truck during hunting season/pre-season.  I'm not cutting firewood with it, but to remove downed trees it is great.  The Pole Saw works fine, but I have actually bent the extension pole by letting it ride in the back of my ranger put together.  String trimmer is awesome and I have no issues. i do everything with 1 battery that my gas trimmer does.

I do like the inverter the most. I use it on an outdoor TV we have and it will run the TV for at least 4 hours on a single battery.  Way easier than running new 12/2 to that area.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 23, 2022)

I have a bunch of Ryobi tools but just ditched the weed eater for a Stihl after having my last 2 ryobi weed eaters break down.


----------

